# Super Cute Hedgehog Shoes



## Sar-uh (Sep 6, 2011)

This Etsy shop makes the cutest Mary Jane shoes. I recently discovered these:

http://www.etsy.com/listing/69065280/he ... &ga_facet=

Awww!


----------



## ProjectParanoia (Jan 27, 2010)

I've thought about getting those for a while. The only problem for me is that they seem very...Christmas-y, like they wouldn't fit very well with other seasons, you know? Maybe I'm crazy XD


----------



## Sar-uh (Sep 6, 2011)

ProjectParanoia said:


> I've thought about getting those for a while. The only problem for me is that they seem very...Christmas-y, like they wouldn't fit very well with other seasons, you know? Maybe I'm crazy XD


Personally, I have always loved red and green together, and though many people associate it with Xmas, I don't let that stop me. One of my fav outfits its a green top with a red skirt. My friends call me Tomato


----------



## beautsbelle (Jul 19, 2011)

I've had my eye on those for awhile now. Super cute. I think if she replaced the red flower with maybe a pink or blue color it might not look so Christmas like. Plus it would give it a nice contrast. 

Wonder if she makes custom changes? lol


----------

